# The 'New' Christian Worldview



## BobVigneault (May 30, 2007)

I usually check it at Christian Spotlight on Entertainment before I rent a movie. I read the positive reviews and the negative reviews and then try and figure out some kind of consensus that might inform me of what the movie is really like. The amazing disagreement in these views are indicative of how different two professing christians can view 'entertainment'. 

These reviews, like the movies themselves, give us helpful snapshots into our culture and the kind of critical (or not) thinking taking place within the church.

The following is particularly sad. This is from the main, anchor review of the movie "Hannibal Rising". It's a movie about the beginnings and events that built into the life of a man who became a serial killer and cannibal. This excerpt, written by contributor Andrew Amick, is an excellent illustration of the psychological model that has replaced the Bible. In Mr. Amick's worldview there is no right and wrong, no good or bad behavior, only behaviors that must not be judged. Mr. Amick embraces the Eleventh commandment, "Thou shall not judge." Let's pray he finds a confessional church before he writes his next review.



> Everyone has their story. And as much as Hollywood tries to turn every personality into a caricature, Christians need to be considerate of all points of view, all circumstances, all pasts, etc. We cannot judge a person for where they are now just because they're maniacal or insane; we cannot be so quick to vilify. We can hate their actions, we can hate what they do, but the story surrounding that person and the person themselves should never be at the mercy of our judgment. Hannibal himself, though, betrays this ideal, simply stating that he could never forgive. He would kill the Russians, now 10 years later, who have families, or run their own business, and have left that war life behind them. He would be the polar opposite of a Christian at the moral level: he is wrathful, hateful, vengeful, and most of all: unforgiving. As humans, our “judgment” on other people is merely punishment, vengeance, ignorance, or any slew of unjust human emotions based on rocky foundations, for we don't know every human's heart. Only God does, and only he can see into the heart so clearly as to make a certain judgment.




The broken hearted may now form a double line behind me. Sad, so sad.


----------



## etexas (May 30, 2007)

Not sure wheter to laugh or cry Bob.........I cannot judge a serial cannibal?


----------

